# painting bricks



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

1. Paint the entire wall in a concrete looking color.
2. Allow to dry thoroughly (12 hours min)
3. Use a emery board or fine sandpaper to remove the paint from the top of the bricks. Do a bit at a time to expose the plastic underneath.
4. Buff the bricks with 1000 grit wet or dry emery paper to smooth things out and remove the roughness from the emery board / paper.
5. For further realism, wash in a diluted mixture of water and india ink (with a drop of dish detergent)
6. Dry brushing with chalks works as well.

See pics:


----------



## alfalfa (Jan 11, 2008)

Errr uhm, wouldn't removing the paint from the tops of the bricks leave the paint in the morter lines? I have never done this so correct me please.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

alfalfa said:


> Errr uhm, wouldn't removing the paint from the tops of the bricks leave the paint in the morter lines? I have never done this so correct me please.


LOL, I think that is the point 

I am assumming that the brick wall is made out of red plastic... Then when you paint it concrete color and sand off the part on the bricks, the grey is left in the mortar joints and the bricks are red again, which makes it look more realistic...


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Yes and yes.

Please see #3 in the first post


----------



## alfalfa (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm a retart, that's okay, re all night and tard all day. :lol_hitting:


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

LOL, don't be too hard on yourself. 

Reminds me of that T scale thread that guy started and I went off on a tangent about *TT* scale trains. Dum de dum...


----------



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

Should do something to make the bricks rough like real bricks.


----------



## sptrains.com (Mar 18, 2008)

The method I've always used to paint bricks is a little different, I paint the bricks whatever color that I'd like, even if it's just a flat red, I let it dry completely, and I paint over the entire thing with my mortar color thinned 2 : 1. I then immediately wipe down the surface, taking all of the mortar paint off the surface of the bricks.


----------



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

thats basicly what he did.:lol_hitting:


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

ntrainlover said:


> thats basicly what he did.:lol_hitting:


He said it was a little different, and I am assuming that is because his last step is different, LOL


----------



## sptrains.com (Mar 18, 2008)

right his last step colors the bricks. My last step is painting the mortar

On a side note site works great with the iPhone


----------

